# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  حجية أحكام القضاء الجنائي أمام المحاكم التأديبية

## ساره يوسف

حجية أحكام القضاء الجنائي أمام المحاكم التأديبية
*من أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا**(1)**        تأديب – محاكمة تأديبية – إن القضاء الجنائي هو المختص بإثبات أو نفى المسئولية الجنائية عن الأفعال التى تكون جرائم جنائية ومتى قضى فى هذه الأفعال بحكم نهائي حائز لقوة الأمر المقضي فلا يجوز للمحكمة التأديبية وهى بصدد التعرض للجانب التأديبي عن هذه الأفعال أن تعاود البحث فى ثبوتها أو عدم ثبوتها إحتراماً لحجية الأحكام.* 
*وحيث أن عناصر الطعن تخلص - حسبما يبين من الأوراق وقرار مجلس التأديب المطعون فيه - فى أنه بتاريخ 8/3/2007 أصدر  مدير إدارة المحاكم -   رئيس الاستئناف القرار رقم 1885لسنة 2007 بإحالة ............................المحضر - درجة ثالثة -  بمحكمة بنها الابتدائية ، وذلك إلى المحكمة التأديبية أمام مجلس التأديب المشكل بمحكمة بنها الابتدائية لمحاكمته لما نسب إليه ، لأنه خلال الفترة من 17/1/1991 وحتى 27/9/1995 بدائرة محكمة بنها سلك مسلكا لا يتفق وكرامة الوظيفة بأن إستحصل بطريق الاحتيال على       بصمة / ........................... واستخدمها فى تحرير عقد بيع نسبه إليها وحكم عليه فى الجنحة رقم 8565 جنح الخانكة بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ، وقيدت الدعوة التأديبية رقم 3لسنة 2007 ضد الطاعن ونظرت أمام مجلس التأديب ، وبجلسة 12/4/2007  قرر مجلس التأديب مجازاته بالفصل من الخدمة ، وشيد مجلس التأديب قراره على سند من الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 8565لسنة 1996 جنح الخانكة والشهادة الصادرة من الجدول والتي تفيد ما تم فى الحكم الصادر  ضد المحال بالإدانة "حبس ثلاثة أشهر مع التعويض المؤقت"   وتأيد ذلك الحكم إستئنافيأ تحت رقم 3566 لسنة 98 إستئنافية بنها ، وقضى في النقض المقام طعناً على ذلك القضاء تحت رقم 441 لسنة 1998 بعدم القبول وإن ذلك الحكم الصادر ضد المحال قد صار باتاً  لاستنفاده كافة طرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية ، ومن ثم صارت له حجية الأمر المقضي به فيما نسب للمحال من ارتكابه الجريمة فى حق وظيفته والمجتمع إذ أن باستحصاله على توقيع المدعوة ............................ بطريق الغش والاحتيال على ورقة مستغلاً صفته الوظيفية فى ارتكاب هذا الفعل ليقوم بعد ذلك فى تحرير عقد بيع نسبه زوراً إلى المدعوة المذكورة ، ما فيه من  الخطورة الإجرامية فضلا عن أن ذلك يعد خروجاً  صارخاً على مقتضى الواجب الوظيفي وما يفرضه على كاهل الموظف تجاه عمله مخالفا بذلك ما ورد  بالمادة 76من القانون رقم 47لسنة 1978بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة ، ورأى المجلس أن المحال قد اعتاد ارتكاب مثل تلك الجرائم  مستغلاً وظيفته كمحضر بالمحكمة،  وقد ثبت ذلك من مطالعة صورة الحكم الصادر ضده فى الدعوى رقم 10 لسنة 1995تأديب بنها  بوقفه عن العمل لارتكابه فعل مماثل والمودع ملف الدعوى ، كما ثبت  أن المحال لا يقدر ما للوظيفة من  قدسية يجب احترامها والمحافظة عليها وذلك من كثرة الجزاءات الموقعة عليه  لمخالفته ما تفرضه مقتضيات وظيفته حسبما ورد بكشف جزاءاته المودع بالأوراق ، الأمر الذي يكون معه المحال قد ارتكب فعلأ يعد إخلالاً جسيماً بواجبات وظيفته ويقلل من الثقة الواجب توافرها فى الأعمال القضائية سيما أنه لم  يدفع ما نسب إليه بثمة دفاع مقبول حال إجراء التحقيق  اللازم من قبل  رئاسته فى هذه الدعوى ومن بعده وكيله بجلسات المرافعة ،  وخلص مجلس التأديب إلى قراره المطعون فيه .  * 
* وحيث إن مبنى الطعن يقوم على الغلو فى الجزاء ،والفساد فى           الاستدلال ، والقصور فى التسبيب ، وذلك على سند من أن الطعن بالنقض فى الحكم الجنائي  مرجع الإلغاء والحكم بإعادة محاكمة الطاعن لولا تقصير المحامى فى  التوقيع على مذكرة إيداع الأسباب الأمر الذي أدى إلى القضاء بعدم قبول الطعن ، وكان على مجلس التأديب أن يأخذ هذا بعين الاعتبار خاصة  أن موضوع الطعن بالنقض  مؤسس على أسباب كان أولها كفيل بإلغاء الحكم  لأن الطاعن موظف عام وكان يجب وفقأ لنص المادة 63/4 إجراءات توقيع النائب العام أو المحامى العام أو رئيس النيابة على رفع  الدعوى الجنائية ضده بينما تم إحالته من وكيل النيابة ، كما إستند القرار المطعون فيه إلى أنه سبق إدانته فى الدعوى التأديبية رقم 10 السنة1995  تأديب بنها فى حين أن الواقعة المسندة إليه فى هذه الدعوى إنما هي موضوع الجنحة رقم 13لسنة 1994 حصر تحقيقات بنها شمال لم يكن قد  تم التصرف فيها وقت إصدار هذا القرار التأديبي ، كما ركن القرار المطعون  فيه إثباتاً لإدانته إلى مجرد صور الحكم فى الجنحة رقم 8565  لسنة 1996جنح الخانكة وصدوره نهائياً إلى كافة الأوراق والمستندات دون  أن يوضح هذه الأوراق والمستندات التى تكفى لفصل الطاعن سوى الحكم  فى الجنحة الذي أصبح نهائياً بأخطاء متراكمة وأخرها عدم قبول الطعن شكلاً فى النقض ، وكان يجب على مجلس التأديب أن يتقصى الأسباب الجوهرية للشكوى المبتدأة  ومدى معقوليتها وتأسيس الحكم الجنائي على  شهادة نظرية لا تتصل بإثبات أو نفى الواقعة ضد الطاعن . وخلص الطاعن  إلى طلب الحكم بطلباته السابق بيانها .*
*          وحيث أنه عن موضوع الطعن فإن من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة  أن القضاء الجنائي هو المختص بإثبات أو نفى المسئولية الجنائية عن الأفعال  التى تكون جرائم جنائية ، ومتى قضى فى هذه الأفعال بحكم نهائي حائز  لقوة القانون المقضي به فلا يجوز للمحكمة التأديبية وهى بصدد التعرض  للجانب التأديبي من هذه الأفعال أن تعاود البحث فى ثبوتها أو عدم ثبوتها  فالمحكمة التأديبية تتقيد بما ورد بشأن هذه الأفعال فى الحكم الجنائي  إحتراماً لحجية الحكم الجنائي فيما فصل فيه . * 
* وحيث أن الثابت من استقراء قرار مجلس التأديب المطعون فيه وسائر أوراق الدعوى التأديبية رقم 3 لسنة 2007تأديب بنها إن الطاعن بصفته محضر بدائرة محكمة بنها الابتدائية أحيل إلى المحاكمة التأديبية أمام مجلس التأديب لأنه خل الفترة من 17/1/1991 حتى 27/9/1995 بدائرة محكمة بنها الابتدائية سلك مسلكاً لا يتفق وكرامة الوظيفة بأن إستحصل بطريق الاحتيال على بصمة ........................... واستخدامها فى تحرير عقد بيع ، وكان قد صدر ضد الطاعن حكم فى الجنحة رقم 8568 لسنة 1996 جنح الخانكة بجلسة 9/3/1998 حضورياً بتوكيل بحبسه ثلاثة أشهر وكفالة مائة جنيه ، والمصاريف ، وإلزامه بأن يؤدى للمدعى بالحق المدني مبلغ501 جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت ، وذلك لإستحصاله بطريق الاحتيال على بصمة المجني عليها ......................... واستخدمها بما من شأنه الحاق           ضرر بها ، وطعن الطاعن على هذا الحكم الجنائي أمام محكمة شمال بنها الكلية بالاستئناف رقم 3526  بنها لسنة 1998وبجلسة 28/6/1998 قضت المحكمة المذكورة بقبول الاستئناف شكلاَ ، وفى الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف والمصاريف ، فطعن الطاعن على هذا الحكم الإستئنافى بالنقض المقيد برقم 441 لسنة 1998. بتاريخ 12/8/1998 ، كما استشكل الطاعن فى الحكم الإستئنافى  المشار إليه وقضى بجلسة 9/8/1998 بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المستشكل فيه مؤقتاً لحين الفصل فى القضية بالنقض المرفوع عنه ، كما صدر حكم محكمة النقض فى الطعن بالنقض بجلسة 6/2/2002بعدم قبوله ، وبتاريخ 25/1/2007 وردت شهادة من نيابة شمال بنها إلى تحقيقات محكمة بنها الابتدائية بما تقدم وتفيد بأن باقي المدة مطلوب التنفيذ عليه بها ، وبتاريخ 5/2/2007أجريت تحقيقات المحكمة المذكورة تحقيقاً مع الطاعن بشأن المخالفة المنسوبة إليه السابق بيانها والتي تشكل الجريمة الجنائية التى  صدر الحكم الجنائي المشار إليه بإدانته عنها ، ومن ثم فإن الطاعن يؤاخذ عن ذات الفعل تأديبياً لاقترافه له بصفته محضر وارتباطه بأعمال وظيفته وذلك طبقاً لنص المادة 165 من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 46 سنة 1972ونص المادة 78من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47لسنة 1978 . * 

*وحيث إن المادة 102من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية الصادرة بالقانون رقم25 السنة 1968تقضى بأنه لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا فى الوقائع التى فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله ضرورياً .  * 
* وحيث إنه نزولاً على ما تقدم وإذا  انتهى الحكم فى الدعوى الجنائية رقم 8565 لسنة 1996جنح الخانكة بجلسة 9/3/1998 إلى ثبوت واقعة إستحصال الطاعن على بصمة المدعوة / ....................  واستخدمها فى تحرير عقد بيع  وقضى بحبسه ثلاث أسهر وكفالة مائة جنيه والمصاريف وإلزامه بأن يؤدى للمدعى بالحق المدني 501 جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت ، وتأيد هذا الحكم إستئنافيأ بالاستئناف رقم 3526 لسنة 1998بجلسة 28/6/1998ومن ثم فإن الحكم الجنائي المشار إليه قد أضحى نهائياً  وصار باتاً بموجب حكم محكمة النقض فى الطعن رقم 441 لسنة 1998بجلسة 12/7/1998والذى قضى بعدم قبول الطعن ، ومن ثم فإنه وإذا  انتهى الحكم الجنائي إلى ثبوت الواقعة فى حق الطاعن ، الأمر الذي لا يجوز معه معاودة مناقشتها عند محاكمته تأديبياً وتضحي الواقعة ثابتة فى حقه بيقين ، ولا يجد به نفعاً محاولة التنصل منها بما قدمه من مستندات أو دفاع أو مناقشة ما انتهى إليه الحكم الجنائي من ثبوت الجريمة التى تشكل مخالفة تأديبية فى حقه بل يتعين التسليم بما قضى به الحكم الجنائي ومجازاة الطاعن على هذا الأساس ، وهو ما انتهجه مجلس التأديب فى قراره المطعون فيه ويضحى النعي عليه بالفساد فى الاستدلال والقصور  فى التسبيب على غير سند من القانون مما يتعين الالتفات عن هذين الوجهين من الطعن ، أما عن الوجه الثالث وهو الغلو فى الجزاء فإن ما أثاره الطاعن إنما كان بمناسبة إعلان زواج المدعوة/ ......................... الذي كان غائباً عن منزله بإنذار عرض مبلغ مالي ، وقام الطاعن بذلك بصفته محضر بدائرة محكمة بنها وهو فعل يهز الثقة فى الأعمال القضائية وهو الأمر الذي تأباه العدالة ويرزى بشرف الطاعن فضلاً عن سابق وقفه عن العمل لمصلحة التحقيق فى الدعوى التأديبية رقم 10 لسنة 1995 عن واقعة تزوير في تنفيذ محضر غلق فى القضية رقم 3597 لسنة 1987 جنح مستأنف بنها ،  بما مؤداه أن الطاعن جبل ضميره على الاستهانة بوظيفته ، والإخلال بكرامتها ولم يعبأ بما تفرضه عليه ، من واجب المحافظة على كرامة الوظيفة العامة وأداء واجباتها على الوجه الذي يفرضه القانون ، ومن ثم فإن الطاعن أضحى فاقداً لأهلية لتولى الوظيفة العامة بافتقاده أحد الشروط اللازمة لبقائه موظفاً عاماً وهو حسن السير والسلوك والخلق القويم وهو الأمر الذى يتعين معه بتره من المرفق ، وإذا  ذهب مجلس التأديب بقراره المطعون فيه إلى فصل الطاعن من الخدمة ومن ثم فإنه يكون قد قدر العقوبة بقدر المخالفة المنسوبة إلى الطاعن ، الأمر الذي يكون معه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه  بالغلو فى الجزاء غير قائم على سند صحيح ، الأمر الذي تقضى معه هذه المحكمة برفض الطعن . *

----------

